# RDNS Problem with Digitalocean



## sv01 (Apr 25, 2014)

Today I check PTR of my IP


$ host 128.199.xx.xxx
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

I've check from various online tools, all show same result. No PTR record for that IP

anyone else have similiar problem?

[these IP resolve to my domain before]


----------



## Nett (Apr 25, 2014)

Have you checked the following things?

1. Your hostname is a FQDN

2. The hostname has an A record which points back to the IP


----------



## sv01 (Apr 25, 2014)

Nett said:


> Have you checked the following things?
> 
> 1. Your hostname is a FQDN
> 
> 2. The hostname has an A record which points back to the IP


check my post



> [these IP resolve to my domain before]


----------



## Nett (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't have any problems with mine.


----------



## HH-Josh (Apr 25, 2014)

Nett said:


> I don't have any problems with mine.


Me either. I have several servers with them too.


----------



## johnlth93 (Apr 25, 2014)

they work on all my droplets though


----------



## Jack (Apr 25, 2014)

Personally sounds like rDNS server is not responding...


----------



## sv01 (Apr 25, 2014)

hmmm ... strange I've 5 droplet and all have problem with PTR record. I've ask support before posting here, but I still don't get reply.


----------



## jarland (Apr 25, 2014)

Tried checking the return from any other network?


----------



## Jack (Apr 25, 2014)

sv01 said:


> Today I check PTR of my IP
> 
> 
> $ host 128.199.xx.xxx
> ...


128.199.192.0/18 I guess your IP is in this.. doing a dig trace to 128.199.1.1 shows

1.199.128.in-addr.arpa. 86400 IN NS ns2.bermudahost.com.

1.199.128.in-addr.arpa. 86400 IN NS ns1.bermudahost.com.

ns1.bermudahost.com (54.72.9.51)

ns2.bermudahost.com (54.72.9.51)

  1.|-- dsldevice.lan              0.0%    10    0.6   0.5   0.4   0.7   0.1

  2.|-- lo0-central10.pcl-ag08.pl  0.0%    10   18.2  22.3  17.0  46.9   9.6

  3.|-- link-b-central10.pcl-gw02  0.0%    10   17.2  17.5  16.6  18.0   0.4

  4.|-- xe-9-1-0.pcl-cr02.plus.ne  0.0%    10   16.9  17.2  16.8  18.3   0.5

  5.|-- ae1.ptw-cr02.plus.net      0.0%    10   50.8  23.8  16.2  50.8  12.3

  6.|-- 195.66.237.175             0.0%    10   17.5  17.5  16.4  21.7   1.5

  7.|-- 178.236.3.57               0.0%    10   28.4  29.7  28.1  35.8   2.2

  8.|-- 176.32.106.29              0.0%    10   28.8  31.6  28.0  44.5   6.8

  9.|-- 178.236.0.191              0.0%    10   28.0  28.2  27.5  28.8   0.4

 10.|-- 178.236.0.210              0.0%    10   27.8  28.0  27.2  29.7   0.7

 11.|-- 178.236.0.213              0.0%    10   27.4  27.7  27.0  29.3   0.7

 12.|-- ???                       100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0

54.72.9.51 doesn't appear to be routing anymore...

Someone might wanna tell DO that that /18 aint delegated to them.


----------



## rds100 (Apr 25, 2014)

It sunk in the bermuda triangle! 

128.199.192.x seems to be properly delegated though

domain:         192.199.128.in-addr.arpa
descr:          DigitalOcean
admin-c:        BU332-RIPE
tech-c:         BU332-RIPE
zone-c:         BU332-RIPE
mnt-by:         digitalocean
source:         RIPE # Filtered
nserver:        ns1.digitalocean.com
nserver:        ns2.digitalocean.com
nserver:        ns3.digitalocean.com


----------



## Jack (Apr 25, 2014)

rds100 said:


> It sunk in the bermuda triangle!
> 
> 128.199.192.x seems to be properly delegated though
> 
> ...



Yeah... that /24 is delegated...

192.199.128.in-addr.arpa. 86400 IN NS ns2.digitalocean.com.

192.199.128.in-addr.arpa. 86400 IN NS ns1.digitalocean.com.

192.199.128.in-addr.arpa. 86400 IN NS ns3.digitalocean.com.

;; Received 114 bytes from 204.61.216.50#53(204.61.216.50) in 55 ms

Depends what subnet he has stuff in...


----------



## Jack (Apr 25, 2014)

rds100 said:


> It sunk in the bermuda triangle!
> 
> 128.199.192.x seems to be properly delegated though
> 
> ...


Correctly delegated at RIPE but me thinks they didn't sync zone's up to the rDNS box...

Mun does come in useful some times...







http://bulkrdns.com/?addr=128.199.192.0&addrto=128.199.192.255&simple=yes


----------



## Jack (Apr 25, 2014)

Also notice http://bgp.he.net/net/128.199.192.0/18#_dns has no PTR records set...


----------



## sv01 (Apr 25, 2014)

yups, I'm on these range. 



Jack said:


> 128.199.192.0/18 I guess your IP is in this.. doing a dig trace to 128.199.1.1 shows


this range affect too : 107.170.192.0/18 (sfo1 region)


----------



## Jack (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Jack (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, Love how they only put the notice up after I told them it was broken... Like you wouldn't know 2 /18's rDNS wasn't working... I get enough jip if a /24 doesn't work.


----------



## sv01 (Apr 25, 2014)

yups, and they don't investigate when I send them ticket  on morning (Posted on 04/25/14 at 09:41) 



Jack said:


> Lol, Love how they only put the notice up after I told them it was broken... Like you wouldn't know 2 /18's rDNS wasn't working... I get enough jip if a /24 doesn't work.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 28, 2014)

Any update on this?


----------



## Jack (Apr 28, 2014)

Doesn't look resolved...


----------



## sv01 (Apr 28, 2014)

My IP's working fine, but sometimes unresolved


----------

